# Wow, holy Natural



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

It's nice to know that you can acheive something like this 'naturally'

*Chris Faildo* 



























I hope you find this as inspirational as I do 

http://www.naturalmusclehawaii.net/faildo/page_01.htm


----------



## busyLivin (May 11, 2005)

hard to believe that's all "natural". I'd like to


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 11, 2005)

Why do you believe he is natural ?


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Cuz those pics are from a natural competition 



http://www.faildo.com/


----------



## BritChick (May 11, 2005)

I want to see the results of the drug test because I'm not buying it.


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I want to see the results of the drug test because I'm not buying it.




Bubble burster


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Maybe he's like 2 foot 6


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 11, 2005)

Weather on or not, he looks great.


----------



## maniclion (May 11, 2005)

He looks Hapa(Hawaiian/Mixed) so he owes alot to genetics, short Asian build with Polynesian musculature.


----------



## BritChick (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, just been checking out some articles on him, he seems to have quite the reputation for being natural... he's just a genetic freak I guess! (Lucky bastard!!)


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Bubble restorer


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2005)

Chris has been around a long time, lifetime natural, he is also the sponsor for Thermolife.

He is an example of *highly superior* genetics.


----------



## Vieope (May 11, 2005)

_I only see low bodyfat.  _


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I only see low bodyfat.  _





This is more of what a typical natural competitor would look like


----------



## Vieope (May 11, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> This is more of what a typical natural competitor would look like


_Yeah, you are right. I think I got used to the steroid people. _


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yeah, you are right. I think I got used to the steroid people. _




The difference is kind've depressing, isn't it :/


----------



## maniclion (May 11, 2005)

He is very lucky to have gotten the polynesian genes (if he did), most of the samoan/tongan/hawaiian guys I know have natural muscle definition without even working out unless they overeat, then they're just obese.

  Anyone know his stats and exact ethinicity?


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

Wow i would love to look like that guy one day, but sorry Luke... i reckon i looked better than that last guy you posted and the closest i've come to drugs is creatine....


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Wow i would love to look like that guy one day, but sorry Luke... i reckon i looked better than that last guy you posted and the closest i've come to drugs is creatine....




I would agree.  

You are my 'other' idol


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

No way.... 
I am hoping to look twice as good this year


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> No way....
> I am hoping to look twice as good this year




What's the current weight


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

94kg at 176cm Or 207lb @ 5'8" just starting my cut now


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> 94kg at 176cm Or 207lb @ 5'8" just starting my cut now




what was contest weight in the pic above


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

I think that was state titles so 77.6kg/ 170.7lb


----------



## gr81 (May 11, 2005)

you guys are trippin, that first guys doesn't look at all roided at all. I believe thats natural. I have seen much bigger guys that were natural. thats totally achievable imo


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 11, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> you guys are trippin, that first guys doesn't look at all roided at all. I believe thats natural. I have seen much bigger guys that were natural. thats totally achievable imo


Right


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> you guys are trippin, that first guys doesn't look at all roided at all. I believe thats natural. I have seen much bigger guys that were natural. thats totally achievable imo






funny joke


----------



## drew.haynes (May 11, 2005)

If natural is just NOT steroids and PHs...


----------



## ZECH (May 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I want to see the results of the drug test because I'm not buying it.


Me either. No way in hell!


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2005)

The guy is small, I believe he is natty.  Shit, look at P-funk.. he could easily be there someday.  Check out Ron Williams http://www.synergyworldwide.com/SG/corporate/personalities/ron_williams.aspx http://www.chadamartin.com/bbfc.htm he's Mr. Natural Olympia.  I used to buy vitamins from him, great guy.


----------



## John H. (May 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> It's nice to know that you can acheive something like this 'naturally'
> 
> *Chris Faildo*
> 
> ...



Hi Luke,

YEP!!! I AGREE TOTALLY!!! I've seen him before - before he was even this good and I thought he was PERFECT then!!!  

Take Care, John H.


----------



## devildog88 (May 12, 2005)

No way in hell that is all natural!


----------



## MaxMirkin (May 13, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> This is more of what a typical natural competitor would look like


That face suggests that he is anything but "natural".   Mr. Special Olympia?


----------



## rolNMH (Apr 17, 2006)

*Chris Faildo*

Yep, Chris is a very good bodybuilder, but much of his hard earned muscle and development comes from plain "HARD WORK & DISCIPLINE" PERIOD. I honestly don't think it's fair to second guess the guy, just because he looks better than the average "NATURAL".

He is probably the most discplined bodybuilder I have ever had the priviledge of meeting. He trains, eats, & lives bodybuilding, day in day out. If you want to get the kind of results like Chris did then "YOU GOTTA PAY THE PRICE"! Just as Skip Lacour states in his article *Why Natural Bodybuilders Are Killing Competitive Natural Bodybuilding!

Aloha,
Roland
http://www.naturalmusclehawaii.net
Webmaster


*


----------



## GFR (Apr 17, 2006)

LW83 said:
			
		

> It's nice to know that you can acheive something like this 'naturally'
> 
> *Chris Faildo*
> 
> ...


Chris is as natural as Pam Andersons tits.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 17, 2006)

how many pro hormone cycles has he done in his is quest to stay natuaral???


----------



## rolNMH (Apr 18, 2006)

I can see some people still have not read Skip's article!!


----------



## GFR (Apr 18, 2006)

rolNMH said:
			
		

> I can see some people still have not read Skip's article!!


Skip La Cour is a phoney who also uses shit loads of steroids and GH


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Skip La Cour is a phoney who also uses shit loads of steroids and GH



lol...natural bbing.

true natural BBing contests look more like a swim meet without the pool.  Just look at some of my old pictures and you will see what natural BBing looks like.  it sucks.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 18, 2006)

"Natural" Bodybuilding means you didn't fail your drug test. Doesn't mean you're clean. There's a TON of stuff guys can take without getting caught, and from what I've heard, their drug tests aren't all that stringent. Not to mention a lot of "Natural" contests are tested via POLYGRAPH, which you can beat if you buy a fucking book on how to do it. 

Sad.


----------



## 33ecooks (Apr 18, 2006)

Damn some of you guys are drinking straight "Haterade".


----------



## Arnold (Apr 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol...natural bbing.
> 
> true natural BBing contests look more like a swim meet without the pool.  Just look at some of my old pictures and you will see what natural BBing looks like.  it sucks.



you really hate bodybuilding competition don't you?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you really hate bodybuilding competition don't you?




I don't hate it as much as I just find it boring.  I just can't get into it anymore.  I do admire what those guys do though.  it is impressive no doubt to diet that long and be that dedicated....and they look incredible ofcourse.  But, the show itself is a sleeper for me.


----------



## MACCA (Apr 18, 2006)

Wait a minute whats this about Pammies titties not being natural!!!!!!!!


----------

